# PDC - Bimmerfest Signature book



## fstanz (Mar 22, 2008)

I took a picture of the new Bimmerfest signature book when I picked up my X5.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

:clap:


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

I finally got to sign the book today! Here for the 1 day school and they have it out front at the reception desk.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Forgot the pic...


----------



## ankitpoo (Jan 23, 2013)

i was there on 3/12, totally forgot to sign the book.


----------



## MasterFung (Jan 2, 2008)

It***8217;s still there. ***x1f44d;


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Shon528 said:


> Forgot the pic...


Glad the book is being signed, as I took 2 PC delivers within 29 days of each other- called the page "Ibiza's F83/F85 page" as the only person to sign. When did SD///M4 sign? As it appears it was 1/13/18 for a visit?


----------

